# Spare battery help



## Pjays666 (27 Aug 2017)

hi all I am considering using my haibike sduro 5 trekking for some touring possibly 60 miles a day for a few days building up to lejog. I used the assist today on a rather hilly route to see the "real" distances I could achieve as oppose to published figures and dashboard estimates. As suspected I only managed to achieve 30 miles so I think an extra battery may be needed. Any advise on where to buy a Yamaha 500 battery at a reasonable cost?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2017)

Where did you buy the bike from? Maybe they do spare batteries?

I would try the pedelecs forum as well. Those batteries are really expensive by the looks of them. Good luck


----------



## Pjays666 (27 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Where did you buy the bike from? Maybe they do spare batteries?


I got it from my LBS but have looked online and prices seem ridiculous at around £700. I know with my power tools I just discard them and buy new as the batteries cost almost as much as the sets with 2 spare batteries. Hopefully this won't be the issue with these batteries!!!! How does everyone go about charging in cafes etc


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2017)

I saw a price of £849? Thats a crazy price, and they were only ordering them for customers who had bought their bike from them.


----------



## Pjays666 (27 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I saw a price of £849? Thats a crazy price, and they were only ordering them for customers who had bought their bike from them.


I have checked my lbs website but they don't do spare Yamaha batteries


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2017)

Pjays666 said:


> I have checked my lbs website but they don't do spare Yamaha batteries




Thats is ridiculous, and the price. Ouch. Maybe @Pale Rider might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pjays666 (27 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats is ridiculous, and the price. Ouch. Maybe @Pale Rider might be able to point you in the right direction.


Thanks for the comments and assistance.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2017)

Pjays666 said:


> hi all I am considering using my haibike sduro 5 trekking for some touring possibly 60 miles a day for a few days building up to lejog. I used the assist today on a rather hilly route to see the "real" distances I could achieve as oppose to published figures and dashboard estimates. As suspected I only managed to achieve 30 miles so I think an extra battery may be needed. Any advise on where to buy a Yamaha 500 battery at a reasonable cost?



The Yamaha batteries have the dubious distinction of being slightly dearer than the Bosch ones.

The ever reliable Bike Discount has one for £668.

At least with Bike Discount, if they say it's in stock, it is, so you can be confident of getting the item within a few days.

For what it's worth, the batteries do seem to last well.

I have 'original' Bosch batteries which are still holding all their charge after five years.

Some spare batteries for the cheaper Chinese ebikes are nearer £300, but some of them seem to conk out after two or three years, so overall Bosch/Yamaha comes to about the same price.

My Bosch ones may even work out cheaper, if I get another a year or two out of them.

I'm not aware of any 'pattern' batteries for Yamaha, but they may be a false economy even if you could find one.

The systems are locked down, so a pattern battery may simply not work, or it will be made from cheaper cells which will wear out after a few years.

Factory original is best.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...-13.8ah-frame-type-battery-631259/wg_id-17900


----------



## Pjays666 (28 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The Yamaha batteries have the dubious distinction of being slightly dearer than the Bosch ones.
> 
> The ever reliable Bike Discount has one for £668.
> 
> ...


Thanks that's great. I will look into one as a spare. I wouldn't consider a pattern battery as find copies false economy but didn't know where to look for one apart from one I saw at more than this for a 400 watt. Now to try and find some decals to match the original!!!


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Aug 2017)

Pjays666 said:


> Thanks that's great. I will look into one as a spare. I wouldn't consider a pattern battery as find copies false economy but didn't know where to look for one apart from one I saw at more than this for a 400 watt. Now to try and find some decals to match the original!!!



A spare battery for under £700 we can manage, but matching decals may be an ask too far.

Without getting too anal about it, there's something to be said for being able to tell the batteries apart.

For long service life, you will want to even out the use between the two of them.

That's a bit harder to achieve if both of your batteries are identical.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2017)

Beware delivery times. I paid £299 to Gtech for a spare to extend my range. They did not bother to tell me these were out of stock and would not be available until after December 2nd. I ordered this on October 29th and only found out yesterday when I started asking where it had got to since nothing had turned up.


----------



## PappaRay (28 Nov 2017)

Pjays666 said:


> hi all I am considering using my haibike sduro 5 trekking for some touring possibly 60 miles a day for a few days building up to lejog. I used the assist today on a rather hilly route to see the "real" distances I could achieve as oppose to published figures and dashboard estimates. As suspected I only managed to achieve 30 miles so I think an extra battery may be needed. Any advise on where to buy a Yamaha 500 battery at a reasonable cost?


----------



## PappaRay (28 Nov 2017)

Hi, I bought a spare battery for my Greenedge ebike a few months back sourced from China. I searched the www and found the identical battery for £199 (free postage). The same battery from the manufacture of the bike was £300 with postage. 
I now carry the spare battery and have doubled my range.


----------

